# Satin and cream spiny mice



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I found out a couple of years ago that there is a cream and a satin mutation of A.cahirinus (egyptian spiny mouse) and am trying REALLY hard to find some. does any one have any that they are keeping quiet about or know anyone that has? they are stunning little things. allegedly there are also rex and black eyed white varieties too...
I'm also looking for pairs of other Acomys species. 
I'm going to houten this year so if there are breeders in holland can always try to meet there. 

Kat


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I can imagine there are white versions, as with almost any mammal, amphib or reptile its completely possible!

But i have never heard of a satin spiny, that would be fantastic to see, i didn't think they'd been in captivity long enough to produce such variation.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok i take that back, just seen a video on youtube with a satin agouti spiny mouse on!

According to the owner (who is in America btw) she knows of only 3 people including herself that keeps them, shes pretty sure theres more out there but hasn't been in contact with anyone else yet.

It appears they are in America.

I didn't even know they came in agouti let alone satin! you learn something new everyday


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

agouti is just the 'correct' term for the normals. The creams look like a non agouti varient to me... no banding of the hairs and paler than a standard.
I found pictures of a black eyed white once a few years ago. it was STUNNING. they appear kept throughout the states (state law permitting) so there are a fair few breeders out there.. i'm just praying that there is one in Europe somewhere. 
fingers and toes crossed!!

Kat


----------

